# Series 2000 Flat Top Fountain Pen Finial



## mrmartyking (Feb 13, 2013)

I just recently completed a Series 2000 Flat Top Fountain Pen and I do like the slim design. However, I felt that the black plastic finial tube looked cheap. Does anybody share this opinion? Is there a metal alternative to this finial? Or is the overall feel of the pen high quality? It was not an inexpensive kit.


----------



## curlyjoe (Feb 13, 2013)

I believe those are metal, in fact I believe entire pen kit is metal.


----------



## mrmartyking (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is a photo with the plastic finial.


----------



## curlyjoe (Feb 13, 2013)

All parts are metal except for the nib section which is plastic.
I have done many of these and they are a nice size and sell well.
Nice choice in wood,matches plating well.


----------



## mrmartyking (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. This is a photo from a sales website and not my own pen. However, I did my pen in a maple burl so it actually looks remarkable similar!


----------



## mrmartyking (Feb 13, 2013)

One other question, do people request nib upgrades or do you sell them with the stock nib?


----------

